
Neanderthal genes found for first time in African populations - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/30/neanderthal-genes-found-for-first-time-in-african-populations
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30059-3](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30059-3)

